
What programming language should you learn first? ʇdıɹɔsɐʌɐɾ :ɹǝʍsuɐ - Tim3ns
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/what-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-ʇdıɹɔsɐʌɐɾ-ɹǝʍsuɐ-19a33b0a467d#.htwgjqk7v
======
BoorishBears
I sometimes regret not learning JavaScript sooner. It seems like the barrier
of getting a good paying job for jobs involving Js is so much lower than other
languages because of culture.

I can't imagine the (stereotypical) "Java shop" coding for enterprise with
design patterns swimming out of their ears hiring a scrappy self-taught coder
easily, but I can imagine a (stereotypical) "Js house" doing that.

That said I also think Python is a good choice for first language because of
being on a similar place on the scale of "culture" as Js, and is sufficiently
modernized to make the transition to modern C-like languages easy.

It also has a superior (imo) ecosystem to Js because it omits the complexity
in the Js ecosystem that revolves around dealing with web frontends that could
overwhelm a beginner.

